
Bad Headline, Small Changes at The New York Times - smacktoward
http://pressthink.org/2019/08/bad-headline-small-changes-at-the-new-york-times/
======
Bostonian
The headline "Trump Urges Unity vs. Racism" was fine for the speech Trump gave
after the shootings, but some NYT readers and reporters think the paper is
obliged to always report on Trump in a negative way. I think the Wall Street
Journal tries to be fair in its news pages and is becoming a better general-
interest newspaper.

